# Grand River Fish Ohio



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Caught my first fish Ohio of the year sunday. On a pink and black marabou jig tipped with a minnow.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Kitty! Had to be a heck of a fight. Congrats.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh it was. I ended up catching it on my 4'6" ultralight with 6lb test line!


----------

